# Deer hunting Michigan zone 3 with a slug gun.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

From chuck hawks on the* Remington 20 ga. buckhammers.*

The 20 gauge Buckhammer load has a MV of 1500 fps and ME of 2236 ft. lbs. The 100 yard figures are 995 fps and 1074 ft. lbs. Zeroed at 50 yards, the 1 ounce slug should hit 4.6" low at 100 yards.

So if I sight in plus 2" at 50 yards I should only be minus 2.6 inches at 100 yards?
This was a question I asked in Oct 2010 on another hunting forum I used to belong to.

Boy I sure got a bunch of flack over this question when I asked it on another hunting forum. Never did get an answer if I was on the right track or not, even the moderator gave me a bunch of crap saying I should go to the range and shoot the gun.
I had planed on doing just that but wondered if I was thinking right.
Well I left that forum post haste and just went to the range out my back door and shot the gun.

Seemed on the target my thinking was right, for last year I shot a 8 point at a stepped 53 yards and messed up the lungs and took a chunk of the heart off on November 20th.










From this blind.










Then this year November 20th I shoot a spike at a stepped off range of 68 yards which messed up the lungs again and took a chunk of the heart too. I was hunting for a 8 point I have seen several times but this buck had been wounded I saw.










From this finished blind 









Guess they at the other forum know all about which gun some one should buy but only know how to jump on a person with both feet asking about drops and such.
I have found I like those buckhammer slugs Both deer only went about 15 feet before dropping.
We have over the counter combo liences where you can shoot two bucks but one has to be a four point on one side. Season ends Nov 30th. so I am still hunting. December 2nd Muzzle loader season starts and gos till the 18th here in zone 3.

 Al


----------

